# Sublimation and license plates



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am considering doing sublimation license plates and have been doing some research. I have noticed that others are saying the product fades fast when placed out doors. Is there any kind of clear coat protective coating that would help prevent the fading of the product. Any other information that anyone can offer on this topic would be great for my learning curve.
Pat


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

Greetings Pat,

Most of our clients seem to be pleased with UniSub's FRP lisence plates. We also have a zoo in the NW that uses the same FRP material in their sublimated, outdoor exibit signs. I remember discussing the FRP material with a UniSub rep and their mentioning about 2+ years.

There is also a spray that some of our tile sublimators use called "Frog Juice" (honest). I know it enhances UV resistance on polymer coated tiles. I don't know about plastics.

The spray is not expensive. You can find it on Google by entering "Frog Juice" as a phrase search.

Good Luck,

Jack


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

A big part of the variable is your geographic location. The farther south you are located, the faster the image will fade. Another variable is the blank...Unisub seems to have about the highest UV resistance of any we have tried. 

I recently saw some plates we printed about four years ago that are used in the Seattle area. They still look great. Southern states (FL, TX, AZ, etc.) will show fading in as little as six months.


----------



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Ron, I live in KY. Another question, What about coating the finished product with a shalac or exterior laqure? Would that help?
Pat


----------



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Can someone suggest a few good places to order UniSub's FRP license plates with decent prices. I checked out bestblanks.com but have found other places for other items that were much better prices.
Pat


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Kysmiley1 said:


> Can someone suggest a few good places to order UniSub's FRP license plates with decent prices. I checked out bestblanks.com but have found other places for other items that were much better prices.
> Pat


Condé Systems, Inc. - The digital imprinting specialists. is who I use for my FRP sublimation blanks. They are great to work with.

Don't buy from BestBlanks. They have the worst customer service I've ever experienced in my life and they stole $150 from me on a return that was their fault where they sent me the wrong thing. They don't care about the customer. They just care about getting your $$.


----------

